# Frustrated and need to vent



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't written in a while. I've been muddling thru life, trying to get by. Was hoping things were gonna turn around for me. I see a doc who is supposed to be one of the best endos in my area (NC). Anywho, went for an appt today and was told based on my TSH (??!!) that my Armour couldn't be upped. I'm currently on 90 mg. If my TSH drops anymore, she may lower my Armour. My T4 is low, T3 on the low end of normal, so I don't get it....I'm 9 months post TT. My lab results I'll post below for reference. I'm frustrated b/c my metabolism is at an utter stand still and I feel the need to sleep 12 hours per day and have a nap in the afternoon to survive. I have 2 kids 2 and 5 years old, so it's not an option for me. I just feel like I'm not living the life I should be and my kids are getting the shortest end of the stick and my supportive husband doesn't get much better. I just really needed to get that off my chest. I know there are a lot of people who visit this board who can empathize.

PS. I do workout 4-5 days per week and although I don't lose weight, my triglycerides and cholesterol have improved. It doesn't help with my energy level unfortunately.

Lab results:

Free T3: 2.3 (range: 2 to 4.4 pg/mL)
Free T4: 0.65 (range: 0.82 to 1.77 ng/dL)
TSH: 0.289 (range: 0.450 to 4.5 uIU/mL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Haven't written in a while. I've been muddling thru life, trying to get by. Was hoping things were gonna turn around for me. I see a doc who is supposed to be one of the best endos in my area (NC). Anywho, went for an appt today and was told based on my TSH (??!!) that my Armour couldn't be upped. I'm currently on 90 mg. If my TSH drops anymore, she may lower my Armour. My T4 is low, T3 on the low end of normal, so I don't get it....I'm 9 months post TT. My lab results I'll post below for reference. I'm frustrated b/c my metabolism is at an utter stand still and I feel the need to sleep 12 hours per day and have a nap in the afternoon to survive. I have 2 kids 2 and 5 years old, so it's not an option for me. I just feel like I'm not living the life I should be and my kids are getting the shortest end of the stick and my supportive husband doesn't get much better. I just really needed to get that off my chest. I know there are a lot of people who visit this board who can empathize.
> 
> PS. I do workout 4-5 days per week and although I don't lose weight, my triglycerides and cholesterol have improved. It doesn't help with my energy level unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Get a new doctor and quick. Your FREE T3 is in the basement. This one does not have a clue. You do not titrate by TSH. My goodness.

Try a Naturopathic doc. Many here are pleased w/their's!!

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And it is important to always use the correct terminology. I say this because I do wish to be helpful. Always say FREE T3 (FT3) not T3 (total.)


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you, Andros! I was thinking of going in that direction. It's nice to have validation!


----------



## Jonlyn (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, I am also in NC.. I am a pt at the VA hospital(Asheville) and I am feeling ignored !
I do not know any Dr.'s that I should turn to.. 
49 yr old female, 140 lbs w/ weight gain.
Thyroid peroxidase AB Anti-TPO Abs range < 35 results: 620
T3/T4 tests were not performed and I have not heard from my dr. I have had these results for about 5 days.
I hope you will let me know how you like your Dr. and if he/she is in the Asheville area.. I am thinking of leaving the VA.. Too stressful waiting..
Thank you and I hope that you get well soon.!!
I am a newbie, if you cant tell haha


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

My doc is in Raleigh. I used to like her a lot, but now I'm feeling unsure. I'm trying very hard to do what I can to help myself too, but it's very frustrating to workout 4-5 days a week and the scale never budges and my size remains the same. My diet isn't perfect, but I've added more fruits and veggies and am trying to cut back on carbs. I was one of the 5% of people who gain weight with hyperthyroidism. My endo says my metabolism is at a "standstill"...Yet she does nothing to help me b/c my TSH is too low. I have so much going on in my life right now, but I am thinking seriously of finding someone new.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I second Andros. If your doc is basing your treatment off of TSH alone, it's no wonder you're stuck. Your Frees are too low and those are the things to dose off of. Your metabolism is probably at a standstill because your Free T3 is so low; I find once mine gets into the upper part of the range my metabolism ramps back up.


----------

